

Show HN: Turn images on Dropbox into interactive prototypes - muratmutlu
http://www.marvelapp.com

======
muratmutlu
Hey everyone,

We've been working hard on getting our free prototyping tool out of beta and
thought it might be a good time to share it with community.

Marvel is a really simple rapid prototyping tool that allows anyone to create
interactive clickable/tapable prototypes from images on Dropbox.

Because everything is synced off Dropbox, any change you make to the image is
synced and prototypes update automatically.

It's free to use and hopefully it will become a really useful tool for
designers, developers, startups, students and anyone else who wants to bring
their mobile and web ideas to life.

Would appreciate any feedback!

~~~
vsergiu
Great job! I am surprised it's free because it really looks great. I will give
it a spin later to test it but the interface is really great. The design is
made from scratch or did you guys use a theme? ..Also on 1st try I couldn't
create an account, only the 2nd time it actually worked.

~~~
muratmutlu
keen to hear it! we made it from scratch :)

Can you describe the error you got the first time?

------
redrory
Why aren't you charging for it?

~~~
muratmutlu
We're currently building Pro features like teams and collaboration which will
be paid for, the prototyping will be free

